# Razer Megalodon USB Headset



## Frederik S (Jul 14, 2009)

The newest addition to the Razer headset lineup is the USB powered Megalodon headsets. Featuring an all new USB sound card developed by Razer called the Maelstrom sound engine. Depending on user preference you can run in either 2.0 or 7.1 mode.

*Show full review*


----------



## Mescalamba (Jul 24, 2009)

Sennheiser/AKG over this.. or Steelseries


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow Krakoff was talking about it like it was the next best thing since sliced bread, what with the patented surround sound technology purchased from the military and all.


----------



## DJBB (Jul 25, 2009)

i prefer ATH-Axxx series


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 25, 2009)

Bit pricey, but I would love to put a prehistoric giant shark on my head


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2009)

all those fancy features, and they still use circular ear pieces that sit on your ears, not the big ones that sit around them


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> all those fancy features, and they still use circular ear pieces that sit on your ears, not the big ones that sit around them



They are big circumaural means around ear, whereas the headphones with cups that sit on your ears are called supraaural.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2009)

Frederik S said:


> They are big circumaural means around ear, whereas the headphones with cups that sit on your ears are called supraaural.



in the pictures they appear round, and small. compare to images of my sennheiser HD-555's and you'll see they're more of an oval shape.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 25, 2009)

Interesting . . .


. . . So, although it's advertised as a "7.1" headset, it truly isn't - in-so-far as that it doesn't contain enough drivers to make it a native 7.1 (much like the HP-1's native 5.1)?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2009)

It's just emulated 7.1...not all that different from what my X-Fi's CMMS-3D does with my games in 5.1 mode to my JVC HA-RX700 headphones. I actually prefer the sound, soundstage and sound placement of emulated at this point than what was provided by my 5.1 Turtle Beach HPA2's (which Razer used for an HP-1, the TB's are higher quality though from what I've read). 

I was looking at these, but I'm pretty glad I went the route I did. If I were going to get a gaming headset again, odds are it'd be the Sennheiser PC-350 w/ drilled holes mod or save an arm and a leg for the Astro A40's + mixamp or more likely the expensive Beyer MMX300's. I'm sure the new Razer's are nice, but they need to be great for the price tag imo. Especially when one could do  better utilizing that same budget. Thanks for the review Frederick!


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah, I ahd given these some thought . . . but now that I know it's not _true_ 7.1, I'm glad I hadn't made the purchase.

I'll keep waiting for a _true_ 7.1 headset to finally come to market.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, I ahd given these some thought . . . but now that I know it's not _true_ 7.1, I'm glad I hadn't made the purchase.
> 
> I'll keep waiting for a _true_ 7.1 headset to finally come to market.



Meh...I won't. I loved my turtle beach hpa2 5.1's for the 2+ years I used them...sure they sounded damn good...they're no contest to my cheap $33 JVC HA-RX700's from the same X-Fi using CMMS-3D in games. Then music and movies, again...no contest...and this is a cheap set of headphones. The HPA2's are still good, don't get me wrong, and the 5.1 is still decent, but when CMMS-3D and do a better job at emulation than 4 speakers per cup can do from a direct connection, at least to my ears, I'd almost say emulation is going to be the way to go, and tbh I think 7.1 is too much for headphones...unless they're rediculously large...hell the cups on my cheap JVC's are 2X the size of the HPA2's. I've been converted, I no longer believe more speakers stuffed in the cup of a headphone = better "surround sound"...technology is helping that on the emulation end...and crappier drivers, with limited placement and soundstage abilities is hindering the physical side of the "true" cans out there from what I've read beyond what sets I've listened to.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 25, 2009)

Razer headsets are the best if you can afford them. I used to have a piranha set, but I broke them.. Next time I get a bunch of money I'll probably get these or the carchiaras.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Razer headsets are the best if you can afford them. I used to have a piranha set, but I broke them.. Next time I get a bunch of money I'll probably get these or the carchiaras.



The Piranha's are identical to the Sennheiser PC 151's that cost 1/3 less.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jul 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Razer headsets are the best if you can afford them. I used to have a piranha set, but I broke them.. Next time I get a bunch of money I'll probably get these or the carchiaras.



In your dreams.  Next time buy some decent headphones instead this overpriced junk..


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> The Piranha's are identical to the Sennheiser PC 151's that cost 1/3 less.



Yep and the HP-1's are almost identical to the Turtle Beach HPA2, except with a crappier amp (from what I've read) and crappier build quality at a higher price also. Part of why when I was replacing my stolen HPA2's a few weeks ago, I didn't look at Razer too long...more bad than good or the same thing from a different company at either same quality and much lower price or better quality at a lower price. Their mic and keyboards are nice, but I doubt I'll overspend on one of their headsets ever. Not when much better can be had for less.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jul 25, 2009)

About 7.1/5.1 .. there isn't headset that works like 5.1 nor 7.1 .. and probably never will be, cause its technicaly impossible in this moment. 

And useless.. if you have good SW emulation, it works perfect .. try Auzentech X-Fi Forte + some quality Sennheiser or better AKG 701 - and you'll get 3D sound you never dreamed of..


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2009)

Mescalamba said:


> About 7.1/5.1 .. there isn't headset that works like 5.1 nor 7.1 .. and probably never will be, cause its technicaly impossible in this moment.
> 
> And useless.. if you have good SW emulation, it works perfect .. try Auzentech X-Fi Forte + some quality Sennheiser or better AKG 701 - and you'll get 3D sound you never dreamed of..



+1, 

My X-Fi Xtreme Music and Auzen X-Fi Forte both do an excellent job with my closed back HARX700's, but I've heard the AT AD700s and AKG701's are also great powered by either card using CMMS3D, or even the Dolby Headphone featured on other sound cards and many USB "7.1" headsets, like plantronics gamecom 777's.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 27, 2009)

I was expecting big things from this headset. Im not a fan of USB sound control either though so, eh. However for 150 bucks, it better do more than just emulate 7.1 sound bathroom sounding like, which it failed at.


----------



## DJBB (Aug 1, 2009)

GET ATH-A series rather than ATH-AD series if you game a lot.
the emulated surround/staging is wider, more dynamical and the bass impact is greater.


----------



## apheX? (Aug 2, 2009)

Mescalamba said:


> About 7.1/5.1 .. there isn't headset that works like 5.1 nor 7.1 .. and probably never will be, cause its technicaly impossible in this moment.
> 
> And useless.. if you have good SW emulation, it works perfect .. try Auzentech X-Fi Forte + some quality Sennheiser or better AKG 701 - and you'll get 3D sound you never dreamed of..



Wrong.

Pysko 5.1  http://www.psykoaudio.com/
Woon CES 2009 Innovation award as well!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah. USB headsets teh suck. Plus the mere fact that its on USB, that means, ittl consume CPU power while at it.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 3, 2009)

Pffft you can't use it on a phone or iPod, 3.5mm jack FTW! I'll stick with my $60 subwoofer headphones


----------

